# Where Do You Buy Your Snake Food?



## Cjwooster (Dec 29, 2016)

Interested to know where you buy your rats/mice from, what you pay and the size of them.

Preferably wanting responses from people in Perth however would be interested to know the prices people pay Australia wide.

Are there any places that sell online and deliver? Is it worth it or better just going to your local store that sells them?


----------



## danyjv (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm from Sydney and the local store sells adult mice for about $28 per 7 but there's a few people that breed and sell for half that price. Try rodent farm they seem pretty good and they deliver... hope this helped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Dec 29, 2016)

Gumtree mate... never buy off the per stores... 
However if off gumtree or social media always... check out the setups breeding feeding and general management of the sellers place... i have found a great dealer close to me and dirt cheap.. 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------

